# UberX driver accused of battery on woman in San Francisco



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

I guess she's lucky this guy didn't have 3 guns in his car like Doyle Hargraves!

http://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/UberX-driver-accused-of-battery-on-woman-in-San-5835937.php


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow..thanks for posting


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> I guess she's lucky this guy didn't have 3 guns in his car like Doyle Hargraves!
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/UberX-driver-accused-of-battery-on-woman-in-San-5835937.php


This is a one sided story.. obviously favoring the passenger.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Not sure how I would feel if someone refused to get out of my car, but you NEVER put your hands on a woman. This guy should not be driving people at all.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

This guy has serious anger management issues and should not be driving people. 

I wonder if Uber is partially to blame for these incidents with the added stress of lower fares, and almost non-existent pay for getting stuck in traffic. 

I have to admit I hate it when passengers give directions instead of letting me use Waze, but I just rate them down at the end of a trip.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Swed said:


> Not sure how I would feel if someone refused to get out of my car, but you NEVER put your hands on a woman. This guy should not be driving people at all.


Here we go another mangina immediately rushing to a woman's defense without first knowing the facts!


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

I went through this one sided story again and nowhere does it say that driver struck the female passenger. Hence, he was not arrested. Yes, pulling her out of the car demonstrates a lack of judgment, but if I tell someone to get out of my vehicle, they best do so. Point in this case...she should have gotten the f=#! out.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*San Francisco Uber Driver Accused Of Forcibly Pulling Rider From Car, Smashing Her Phone In Dispute Over *
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...isagreement-over-directions-in-san-francisco/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This incident happened on Sat night, Oct 18th, from SF Gate article:
"Hynek had picked up the victim at her Nob Hill home when they got into a disagreement over the address of her destination at about 7 p.m."

It took Uber_SF 20 Hrs to contact the Pax.




























Only after the roommate contacts the media, did the Pax hear back from Uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ontheroad said:


> This is a one sided story.. obviously favoring the passenger.





ontheroad said:


> Here we go another *mangina* immediately *rushing to a woman's defense* without first knowing the facts!





ontheroad said:


> I went through this one sided story again and *nowhere does it say that driver struck the female passenger*. Hence, he was not arrested. Yes, *pulling her out of the car demonstrates a lack of judgment,* but if I tell someone to get out of my vehicle, they best do so. *Point in this case...she should have gotten the f=#! out.*


Care to take back your own biased statements after reviewing the time line, or will you let your obvious misogyny stand in the way of objectivity?


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

How convenient: her identity remains hidden and protected from the public. Meanwhile, the guy is being slandered, his picture shown everywhere and labeled an attacker.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

What a vast vocabulary you have cabby. Had to go to Wikipedia to find misogyny. Anyways, hatred for women, is a word used by feminst and girlymen to discourage us men from standing up for ourselves. You, I thought, would be the last one on here to see something wrong with that. Cheers!!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ontheroad said:


> How convenient: her identity remains hidden and protected from the public.


A victim is always entitled to privacy protection.


ontheroad said:


> Meanwhile, the guy is being slandered, his picture shown everywhere and labeled an attacker.


The accused, esp one providing a service to the public at large, is always exposed in the media reports.

Probably none of this would have been in the news reports if Uber had been even remotely responsive for the first 20 hours after the incident.
But of course, @ontheroad , none of this will convince you in any way.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ontheroad said:


> Had to go to Wikipedia to find misogyny.


Really!?
Maybe you oughtta try to improve your vocab...it's never too late.
Words are the building blocks of our knowledge and understanding of the world, and communicating about it.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Cabby,


chi1cabby said:


> Really!?
> Maybe you oughtta try to improve your vocab...it's never too late.
> Words are the building blocks of our knowledge and understanding of the world, and communicating about it.


 You are correct. Hence, when I don't know something, not afraid to look it up.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Amusing take on the situation


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Both the driver and the rider are commenting on the KPIX article... http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...isagreement-over-directions-in-san-francisco/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Both the driver and the rider are commenting on the KPIX article...


There is No comment from the driver either on video, or in the article.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Just read the article, thank you for providing the link !

It's totally one sided and even the police said they didn't see it and after questioning the driver they allowed him to leave and continue his shift.

When I came to America all I know is that you are NOT GUILTY until your guilt is proven !
So what about the harassment of publicly blaming this driver by publishing his name and showing his picture around ??
So do the people trust a lying disrespectful ***** more than a man who passed several background tests to apply o drive for Uber ??

Well, we don't know that and the only ones to do the correct thing was he Police Officers.
They know the law and simply did the right thing, questioning him and then decided to let him go !

I had a very similar situation just last Friday night with a disrespectful gay guy.
He was sitting in my car talking on the phone to another gay guy and I was waiting for an address
I believe I waited like 2-3 minutes until I interrupted him and said : I first need an address then we can start the ride and you can continue talking to your friend.

He simply ignored me and I repeated my words.. no I was provided an address and it was about 20miles so let's say not a bad ride.
But he was sitting alone right behind me and yelling on his phone so I felt uncomfortable and I asked him to move to the right side.
He refused. I stopped and turned around repeating that I really feel very uncomfortable with him sitting exactly behind me in an otherwise "empty car"
Also he was pressing his legs against my set and I HATE THAT !
He would have way more space the right side but he said : I am not moving, just drive !

I drove back to the address where I picked him up was till in the same neighborhood and asked him to leave my car and get another Uber.
He refused to get out of my car..

I started the camera app on my iphone to have evidence about what will happen next and he could see that too.. then I asked him with friendly words again:
I said please just leave my car, I refuse service to you because you made me feel very unsafe and uncomfortable in my own car. I will not drive you please jst leave and it's fine.

He still refused and said I am not leaving ! Drive me !

In this moment I got out of the driver seat opened his door and yelled PLEASE GET OUT OF MY PROPERTY, NOW !!!
He immediately got out and started asking me for my Uber ID.. lol..
However I didn't even touch him and I did not break his phone, If this situation would have escalated, I at least would have video evidence to show to the police.

I suggest everybody to use the same tactics if you have problems with difficult people, turn on the interior lights ad start recording on your phone.
This way we should be able to avoid single sided passenger fairy tales !

UBER ON !


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I think lower rates are creating stress and promoting hatred...Plus uber is giving too much power to passengers especially the rating...paxs by now know that they have the power to fire a driver in 20 hours just by sending a bogus claim email... So they feel they can act and a say whatever they want and driver should submit ... Specially drunk hours... Alcohol plus added uber power are dangerous rides and life threatening for drivers at time

Driver is free without bail, so police is not fully trusting the pax until they have other facts ...if proven guilty then he should pay for his deeds....

Im more willing than ever to install a camera system for my safety and pax safety...

Any suggestions on some affordable systems?


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks like a one sided story, she should be arrested for "verbal battery".

Everyone is concerned about passengers safety but apparently the drivers can burn in hell, no one cares.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I am really surprised that all you guys see nothing wrong with:
The driver putting his hands on this woman!
The driver grabbing the woman's phone and throwing it down the street!
Uber's failure to contact or respond to the woman for 20 hours!
Her roommate got on Twitter 15 hours after the incident, still no response from Uber!
After 20 hours, the roommate contacted the media!


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I am really surprised that all you guys see nothing wrong with:
> The driver putting his hands on this woman!
> The driver grabbing the woman's phone and throwing it down the street!
> Uber's failure to contact or respond to the woman for 20 hours!
> ...


Obviously putting your hands/assaulting someone is not the right thing to do, but then again, even the cops claimed they didn't see anything, so how can we be so sure this is true?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Obviously putting your hands/assaulting someone is not the right thing to do, but then again, even the cops claimed they didn't see anything, so how can we be so sure this is true?


He received at least 2 misdemeanor citations.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I am really surprised that all you guys see nothing wrong with:
> The driver putting his hands on this woman!
> 
> Were you there when this happened?
> ...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Ubererx
The timeline is what is presented in this thread. Read the article, and the time stamp on the tweets.
You weren't there either.
I never made a claim on this drivers guilt or innocence, just on what was reported in the media about the circumstances. 
I just don't see this incident like the forum members who feel that there is something more to this story, and this drivers reported conduct merits jumping to his defense.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber driver who allegedly assaulted a woman confronts his accuser in a comments section*
BY DAVID HOLMES

http://pando.com/2014/10/21/uber-dr...-confronts-his-accuser-in-a-comments-section/


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...isagreement-over-directions-in-san-francisco/

The victim got into a disagreement over the address of her destination when Hynek picked her up at her Nob Hill home around 7 p.m. Saturday night.
"*His exact words were*, '_*I need address for GPS,*_'" _*the victim told KPIX 5 in an interview*_ on Monday.

Anybody see anything wrong with what the driver said?
I mean, is that the best (accusation) she can come up with?
What part of 'I need address for GPS' did she find offensive?


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

@chi1cabby

Your own words said otherwise " not the one eyed lazy resourcer journalist who wrote the article"....
I was not there either but officers of the low were... If they sensed any suspicion toward the driver he would of being detained under bail...

Paxs are subjects to me.. he/she doesn't matter during service just a PAX .... And any harmful physical contacts is unacceptable from both drivers and paxs .....

You are taking sides I am not.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I never made a claim on this drivers guilt or innocence,





Ubererx said:


> Your own words said otherwise





Ubererx said:


> You are taking sides I am not.





Ubererx said:


> You are taking sides I am not.


I went back to all my posts on this thread. I express an opinion when I call out @ontheroad on his loaded "mangina" post. I also expressed an opinion where I express surprise at how quick some forum members are in defending the driver.


chi1cabby said:


> I am really surprised that all you guys see nothing wrong with:
> The driver putting his hands on this woman!
> The driver grabbing the woman's phone and throwing it down the street!
> Uber's failure to contact or respond to the woman for 20 hours!
> ...


Let's just say I look at this from a different vantage than other members on this thread.
But I also had this to say this morning, before this thread was even started:


chi1cabby said:


> Drivers will put on happy face and a take a lot of crap that comes with this gig, but only if they are making some money doing it! If they are not making any money, some of that frustration is bound to spill over to their interactions with the Paxs!


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

" his exact words are " give me address for GPS"..."

Sounds like TARZAN. Or KING KONG speaking English.....

Uber is not SAFE for drivers..... Bottom line..

I have a pax app under "dick fukencornhole and a prepaid visa...." I can ride for free by sending an email that my driver farted in the car deliberately and put the childlock preventing me from opening the window to breath oxygen...

BOOOM free ride Saturday night surge at 4x....

Speaking from experience.. as driver not pax.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Really weird and also complicated story.

As an Driver myself I would intent to trust the driver more evidence to me is that he wasn't arrested.

Unfortunately not every driver has the needed people skills to prevent such situations, nor have all our riders the mutual respect to continue and grow together in this fabulous new way of transportation.

I can only repeat it : use your phones built in cam to record video evidence in difficult situations and of course never grab a passenger or destroy his property ( if it is true which I do not believe )

The cops are our friends, if you need assistance they are there to take care of difficult situations.

When I still was driving a yellow taxi I had a fee situations where I decided to stop next to a cop or called them.
This way anything that happens from that moment is guaranteed witnessed by trained And trusted Police Officers.

If it's true what the lady says of course I agree that there is no room for unprofessional drivers.
We all suffer under people like that.

"IF" IT IS TRUE

At the moment we all fall into conclusions and should only focus on the facts instead
The only facts by now we're documented by the Police actions .


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm taking the drivers side in this one. I think she was high on drugs and some power trip.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm uberx driver I Will support my fellow drivers until proven guilty or new condemning information are provided.

If One of us is guilty I will support the prosecution until law is served.... I am pro death penalty.... If u r guilty u Will pay for it... And if you ur bulshiter you Will be prosecuted.. and pay ...jail time.

My fellow uber drivers come first.. they are background checked..... Wich mean no x felon is driving...no uberx driver is a danger to society untill confronted with a scenario..

That is where I stand.

Law rules....


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Really weird and also complicated story.
> 
> As an Driver myself I would intent to trust the driver more evidence to me is that he wasn't arrested.
> 
> ...


He should have asked the police for help immediately ... they would have removed her for him


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seriously, get dedicated dashcams installed with audio. Takes about $150 and an hour. Record everything. If you need a legal notice in your state, put one up. I've been doing this for months. Cycle the memory card every day so you have a few days history. Rarely does anyone mention it, maybe once every two weeks. It's tucked up and away with the monitor screen off. I've driven people who literally could not remember what happened five minutes ago. It's just a matter of time before you get into a bad he said - she said situation.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

ontheroad said:


> Here we go another mangina immediately rushing to a woman's defense without first knowing the facts!


What's wrong with you? You don't put your hands on a woman. That is final.


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

Swed said:


> What's wrong with you? You don't put your hands on a woman. That is final.


Eh, I'll take a shiner for a couple million. Just sayin'.

Anyone gets really frustrated with Uber and wants to split a settlement, hit me up. No hammers or shit like that, though.

(Jokes, just jokes. Had to put that because one of you posters scares me.)


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

TaninLa said:


> Eh, I'll take a shiner for a couple million. Just sayin'.
> 
> Anyone gets really frustrated with Uber and wants to split a settlement, hit me up. No hammers or shit like that, though.
> 
> (Jokes, just jokes. Had to put that because one of you posters scares me.)


Let me know when if you come back East.....


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

TaninLa said:


> Eh, I'll take a shiner for a couple million. Just sayin'.
> 
> Anyone gets really frustrated with Uber and wants to split a settlement, hit me up. No hammers or shit like that, though.
> 
> (Jokes, just jokes. Had to put that because one of you posters scares me.)


We need to party. Get a tetanus shot. Bring bail money. We also need to know your blood type. Ya know...just in case.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

It's unfortunate we won't know the final outcome. Also - what kind of ticket/citation was issued to the driver? Because of the limited information on this, I can only say the driver did screw up - he should have gone to the cops first. If he did that, this wouldn't have even been a news story.

Also - SFGate is like TMZ light. I don't trust them as a real news source, but they get quoted all the time and shit they say always gets turned upside down.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DjTim said:


> It's unfortunate we won't know the final outcome. Also - what kind of ticket/citation was issued to the driver? Because of the limited information on this, I can only say the driver did screw up - he should have gone to the cops first. If he did that, this wouldn't have even been a news story.
> 
> Also - SFGate is like TMZ light. I don't trust them as a real news source, but they get quoted all the time and shit they say always gets turned upside down.


Let me help you out with this....

The police didn't arrest this guy. Everyone thinks they did, but they didn't. She did. In CA police can not arrest for non view misdemeanors. The CA penal code statue is 836 for those interested. In certain cases the police MUST inform the victim of their rights to a private persons arrest. By law the police MUST accept custody of such an arrest. It is their decision to cite and release or just release or transport and then cite and release and so on. Many options. So in this case they issued a notice to appear with no booking or bail involved. They also should have written a report. That will tell you exactly how they got involved in this situation. Who was where and doing what when someone contacted them. It will also contain a description of this phone that was supposedly thrown on the ground. It should have quite a bit damage.

Now....why is it important that SHE arrested him? Because it transfers liability to her and hold harmless the police dept. She has to prove her case. The DA has to decide to file a charge and persue prosecution.

If the police had arrested him the case would be tossed and they could be liable for civil penalties.

There is more. You could write a book on this subject alone. And they did...the California penal code.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Let me help you out with this....
> 
> The police didn't arrest this guy. Everyone thinks they did, but they didn't. She did. In CA police can not arrest for non view misdemeanors. The CA penal code statue is 836 for those interested. In certain cases the police MUST inform the victim of their rights to a private persons arrest. By law the police MUST accept custody of such an arrest. It is their decision to cite and release or just release or transport and then cite and release and so on. Many options. So in this case they issued a notice to appear with no booking or bail involved. They also should have written a report. That will tell you exactly how they got involved in this situation. Who was where and doing what when someone contacted them. It will also contain a description of this phone that was supposedly thrown on the ground. It should have quite a bit damage.
> 
> ...


I get that there are differences in laws and all that good stuff - but what was the driver issued? It had to have been destruction of property or vandalism or whatever. Didn't Russell Brandt get sited with something like this when he threw his iPhone through a window?

Wouldn't this be a civil matter if it was just destruction of property?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I get that there are differences in laws and all that good stuff - but what was the driver issued? It had to have been destruction of property or vandalism or whatever. Didn't Russell Brandt get sited with something like this when he threw his iPhone through a window?
> 
> Wouldn't this be a civil matter if it was just destruction of property?


He was issued a citation for what the article says was vandalism, by damaging her phone, and battery, by either his removal of her from his vehicle...doubtful....or when he forcibly took her phone from her....more likely.

A citation is the same form they use to write you a traffic ticket. You sign promising to appear at court to take care of this and are basically released on that promise.

It could be a civil matter if the two parties agreed to treat it as such. If not, then the intentional damage of the personal property is vandalism and a chargeable crime per a private persons arrest or by a defined police officer if the value of the damage reaches the dollar amount of a felony.


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

Just A one sided kind of story. What did you expect after one of our big shots threatened a journalist. Now the media is in for the Kill! See how many negative articles came out in the last week. It just became a liar's game at our expense.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Markopolo said:


> Just A one sided kind of story. What did you expect after one of our big shots threatened a journalist. Now the media is in for the Kill! See how many negative articles came out in the last week. It just became a liar's game at our expense.


Well....and this is just my silly opinion....most articles are written from a one sided point of view. They have an agenda. That's fine but let's be honest about those articles...they are more entertainment and drama than they are substantial. People will cling to anything, no matter how stupid, if it agrees with their beliefs.

What's worse is when they try and pass this stuff off as the blow that will cripple who ever they are targeting. All the time knowing there is information to the contrary or better yet....they know this is nothing new in any industry.

One thing is for sure....they know their audience.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

Since LA taxicabs Installed cameras, I believe, 95% of the complaints against drivers are dismissed. Without evidence of your innocence customer is always right.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

sounds like a typical "Snowflake Cries Rape". I'll take the driver's side until it's proven otherwise.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber driver who allegedly assaulted a woman confronts his accuser in a comments section*
> BY DAVID HOLMES
> 
> http://pando.com/2014/10/21/uber-dr...-confronts-his-accuser-in-a-comments-section/
> ...


Another situation that could have been solved by immediately pulling over, saying "get out or cops," and ending ride.

Or better yet, canceling right away when she wouldn't give the address. I believe the driver 100%.

Also:

_Tyree said the representative she spoke to told her Hynek had been *fired*._

Interesting choice of words for an independent contractor.


----------

